# The Simpsons: Eye on Springfield



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 13, 2014)

This blog is about the Simpsons. You may be saying..._Well DUH!!!  _Well, that's because this blog is for spotting new things, or raving about the new episodes. But it is mostly to provide others info. But as long as it's Simpsons related go ahead and post. And remember, "Don't have a cow, man!"

  P.S.
  Please remember to put a link to the source you get anything from. If you forget, just post "Doh!" and give us the link in that post.


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 13, 2014)

Found it! Good job on making a new forum!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 13, 2014)

Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R94Q6NhuS3A#t=45

  Yesterday, Sunday, January 12th, there was a huge tribute to our favorite anime animator ,Hayao Miyazaki ( He made such films like *My **Neighbor Totoro**,* *Kiki's Delivery Service**, *and our favorite,*Spirited Away.*)We're guessing it's because he recently retired.





 But it was so great to see this last night. It made us so happy! 

  Edit: OH MY GOSH I HOPE THIS IS REAL!!! -> http://www.capsulecomputers.com.au/...i-to-possibly-revoke-retirement-announcement/
  THIS WOULD MAKE US THE HAPPIEST PEOPLE IN THE WORLD AT THE MOMENT!!!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you have $200.00 and tons of hours on your hand? Then we recommend you spend it on this huge thing! The worst that can happen is that you never build it or drop it immediately after you finish it! As you see, it's a huge Simpsons house LEGO set! Selling on February 1st! 
  More info. on the page below.
  Source:  http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/01/09/simpsons-lego-is-here/




  The Simpson house, family, things, and Ned.




  The Simpsons house all the way open.




  The Simpson family by the TV.




  Bart's room.




  Lisa's room.




  Marge cleaning Maggie's room




  Maggie messing around in the kitchen.




  Maggie flushing the things in the kitchen down the toilet.




  Homer in the garage with Ned's things... as Ned himself walks in.




  The Simpsons family in the car with Bart dragging by on his skateboard.


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 13, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R94Q6NhuS3A#t=45  Yesterday, Sunday, January 12th, there was a huge tribute to our favorite anime animator ,[COLOR=222222]Hayao Miyazaki ( He made such films like [/COLOR][COLOR=444444]*My*[/COLOR] [COLOR=444444]*Neighbor Totoro*[/COLOR][COLOR=444444]*,*[/COLOR][COLOR=444444] [/COLOR][COLOR=444444]*Kiki's Delivery Service*[/COLOR][COLOR=444444]*,*[/COLOR] and our favorite,[COLOR=444444]*Spirited Away.*[/COLOR])[COLOR=222222]We're guessing it's because he recently retired.[/COLOR]:crybaby:  But it was so great to see this last night. It made us so happy![COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]


  Guys where you say such movies as... You sound like Troy McClure


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Jan 13, 2014)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Do you have $200.00 and tons of hours on your hand? Then we recommend you spend it on this huge thing! The worst that can happen is that you never build it or drop it immediately after you finish it! As you see, it's a huge Simpsons house LEGO set! Selling on February 1st!  More info. on the page below. Source:  http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/01/09/simpsons-lego-is-here/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Must have! Must have! I must have a cow! Haha. Just kidding. That's really cool


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jan 19, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> Guys where you say such movies as... You sound like Troy McClure


  Troy thinks your joke was funny!
  Source: http://giphy.com/gifs/TCo8ZNT4rrBAs


----------



## viperinesnake45 (Aug 26, 2014)

Who knew that it was Every Simpsons Ever on FXX? Me! Today's only day six, there's six more left!


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Aug 26, 2014)

viperinesnake45 said:


> Who knew that it was Every Simpsons Ever on FXX? Me! Today's only day six, there's six more left!


 Oh my gosh...so many episodes! We need to start watching those, we're missing out!


----------



## beachyt (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm enjoying the marathon.. It's sort of like when TBS airs A Christmas Story for 24 hours straight; it's nice to know something is always on whenever you want to watch it.


----------

